# Rear Door Window Replacement



## bullseye53537 (Feb 6, 2012)

Purchaced a LTZ three weeks ago. Discovered today the drivers rear window is scratched. Looks like it was scratched with car keys. I have never scraped the window ( parked in garage). Is it possible it was scratched from someone looking at the window sticker in the snow or frost? 
Question is what to do now? My gut instink is to call my insurance company and see if it will cost extra to have original glass replacement. Only 600 miles on car. Looking for any insight. Thanks


----------



## NyteSnyper (Jan 30, 2012)

You may take it to the dealer and see if they can/will do anything about it... Just mention that you discovered it, but dont speculate on what caused it (they may be more willing to make up their own story to get it covered for you somehow, with you owning it 3 weeks who knows).

Otherwise, I believe if you try to go the insurance route your deductible will apply so you'd be out that at the very least. The glass should be expensive ($300-500 or more) plus the labor to put it in (unless you're gonna do it yourself) and retint if you have tint.


----------



## MinnluvsCruze (Jan 13, 2012)

Don't write this off as just your problem...I had an Olds Alero and there are clips under the glass, in the door, that can scratch the windows. I had two of the four windows replaced, both were back windows covered under warranty! The scratches were vertical and very straight...it's there's problem, report it and don't give up til they fix it. Tell them my car had clips under the window molding, they'll know what I'm talking about. If they aren't fixed, you'll get them replaced and it will continue to happen! I have now faint scratches (the same as the Alero) with my Cruze. Makes me mad.


----------



## JoyceMoore48 (Dec 6, 2017)

I need to know how to replace a broken right rear window glass in a 2013 Chevy Cruze car


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

JoyceMoore48 said:


> I need to know how to replace a broken right rear window glass in a 2013 Chevy Cruze car


Like the roll up one or permanently affixed one?


As for original post, I scratched mine with the walmart plastic ice scraper.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

JoyceMoore48 said:


> I need to know how to replace a broken right rear window glass in a 2013 Chevy Cruze car


Any glass shop should be able to order it. 

I had a 97 cavaleir replaced by the glass shop. Back in 04 i think it was. It was pretty cheap. Car got broke in to just for the **** radio. That was the last radio i ever had till i got a hyundai 3 years ago and traded in for 17 cruze.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

JoyceMoore48 said:


> I need to know how to replace a broken right rear window glass in a 2013 Chevy Cruze car


You can find the genuine OEM GM replacement on https://www.gmpartsprime.com/  .This is my go to source for everything OEM GM. There are diagrams on that website that I use to reference and to look up the OEM part numbers too. They offer amazing deals every day and they are legit. Hope this helps.


----------

